# klipsch promedia 2.1 or M-Audio AV40?



## chappysnacks (Mar 18, 2013)

first post on the forums but I've been lurking almost a year. Aaaanway I've got a fairly basic question. I've recently upgraded a desk and some computer components in my home office and I'm itching to grab some computer speakers for it that don't take up a ton of space. I have formerly owned promedia 4.1's that I used for years as computer speakers. Later, they served as my home theater solution before I purchased an onkyo HTiB last year. I passed the klipsch down to my uncle and they've been great since I purchased them in 2001. I currently have a set of altec lansing speakers that a friend gave to me (no subwoofer) just a simple set that don't sound too shabby. I've got a 32" insigna tv that I run as dual monitor off my macbook pro or my windows desktop depending on what I'm doing. I'll occasionally watch a movie or listen to music here so I want a bit of an upgrade. I've never heard the M-Audio's but I've read and watched reviews. They appear to be a bit bigger than the klipsch speakers (considering the amount of desk space I have available. I'm sure if I really wanted them I could make it work though. If I'm going to do the occasional video watching on youtube, netflix, movie's I've downloaded and listening to itunes, which set do you feel would make the most sense for me? They're similar in price and I love the aesthetics of both of them. I'll include a pic of my setup so you can see what I'm talking about. Thanks & I look forward to what anyone has to say.


----------



## hjones4841 (Jan 21, 2009)

I have had the Pro Media 2.1s and 4.1s. I used the 2.1s on a computer and a kitchen TV; the 4.1s on a bedroom TV. All performed very well, but the sub on the 2.1s is smaller than on the 4.1s (6.5" vs. 8" I think) so the bass won't be quite as powerful.

Early versions of the Pro Medias had preamp reliability issues, but that was fixed in the design shortly afterward.

I have never hear the M-Audios, so no opinion on them. I do have a pair of Audyssey Lower East Side speakers - very nice but no sub. They have passive radiators on the back, so bass is decent. However, the passive radiators have no grilles, so they are exposed to possible damage if not placed carefully.


----------



## chappysnacks (Mar 18, 2013)

hjones4841 said:


> I have had the Pro Media 2.1s and 4.1s. I used the 2.1s on a computer and a kitchen TV; the 4.1s on a bedroom TV. All performed very well, but the sub on the 2.1s is smaller than on the 4.1s (6.5" vs. 8" I think) so the bass won't be quite as powerful.
> 
> Early versions of the Pro Medias had preamp reliability issues, but that was fixed in the design shortly afterward.
> 
> I have never hear the M-Audios, so no opinion on them. I do have a pair of Audyssey Lower East Side speakers - very nice but no sub. They have passive radiators on the back, so bass is decent. However, the passive radiators have no grilles, so they are exposed to possible damage if not placed carefully.


I'm ok with the sub being smaller, the office area also doubles as my bedroom and it's not super large. the sub would be MORE than adequate to fill the room with bass. I honestly wouldn't even take advantage of either sets power but it's nice to know I could crank it up a bit if I wanted to. I'm not necessarily married to either of these speaker sets either. I'm definitely open to suggestions. I'd say my budget is $100-150 and defintely a 2 speaker or 2.1 set nothing more. I have my living room home theater if I want "serious" music listening and tv/movie watching.


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Jon Lane of The Audio Insider offers some very nice desktop offerings. I would recommend looking through his stuff...very nice & affordable.

http://www.theaudioinsider.com/index.php?loudspeakers=swan-active-desktop-sound&cPath=21_24


----------

